# Need excellent speakers within 10k-15k!



## warrior047 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi friends,
My friend previously has VS4621 which weren't good in his opinion and hence he likes to buy a new one.

Thing is his req: He would need these speakers in his friends parties on the terrace (Open air). Thats medium room size terrace or little big. Hence he feels the current speakers have some too much bass and distortion.

So its not good for him. He would need something like portable, 2.1 speakers which might do this job for him. Also it must have USB slot.

I am thinking of creative giga T3 at 15k which might be just good for everything. Do you think its good as per reviews?
Also please see if the budget can fit into 10k only if we can compromise a little and not much of quality diff between 15k and 10k speakers.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 9, 2011)

Gigaworks T3 is not much of a VFM. Try Klipsch ProMedia 2.1. It sells for around 11-12k and is praised all over the world for its SQ.


----------



## king2163 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think you should buy Edifier s550. I have bought it in 16k. may be price is reduced. it has excellent sound clarity and very tight bass but you need to have good sound card like asus xonar dx to give justice with this 5.1 monster.

you can get 2.1 version of edifier s550 which is known as edifier s730.


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 9, 2011)

Corsair SP2500 , Logitech Z623 & Sony SRS DB500 are your best picks, as you mentioned speakers for parties!
I didn't recommend M-Audio as they generally build 2.0 systems. Though, they have best sound output of the lot, as directed to use as studio monitors. 
Good Luck!


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2011)

+1 to Corsair SP2500 for music...


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 29, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> +1 to Corsair SP2500 for music...



Am unable to test a demo anywhere...hence am goin for logitech z623...for 7500/-...pls advice...as its for loud and thumping bass, prestine clarity for this price...


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 29, 2011)

IF ur budget is 15k n looking for a 2.1, SP2500 is a no brainer..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

^ +1 from me for SP 2500

Addition: Is it available in India?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 31, 2011)

Corsair SP2500


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 5, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^ +1 from me for SP 2500
> 
> Addition: Is it available in India?



He he...it ain't for me in here...gone for z623 for 7500/-...they seem outstanding in sound  Thanks guys...BTW whats with this THX? Does it really matter because higher models doesn't have this?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

For THX see:*Here*

And congrats!!
Post some pics of your speaker set when you get some time.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 8, 2011)

THX is certification of quality of hardware in speakers


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 12, 2011)

jagdish said:


> THX is certification of quality of hardware in speakers



and not the sound as such?


----------



## tasamono (Sep 23, 2011)

In other words "THX is kind of a Quality assurance or set of standards rather than sound format". THX certified speakers will make sure that the sound is reproduced as close as possible to the original mixing done by the engineer.
And the set of standards are strictly defined by THX enigineers only.
The essence of this technology was to overcome the problems that the engineers identified are common while watching movies in theaters.

And since these are only a set of standards, some equipment will meet the minimum requirements, and others will exceed them. Some just doesnt want to pay for the certification and hence higher models doesnt have it and they are in every bit as good (or better) than similar pieces with the THX logo.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 23, 2011)

how abt edifier s530??


----------



## Minion (Oct 6, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> and not the sound as such?



Yes,if a speaker has quality hardware then it will able to produce good sound.


----------

